# Bild



## Bubovac (5. Jan 2005)

Ich hab ein Applet, dort will ich aus einer anderen JavaDatei, wo ich die paintComponent Methode verwende, ein Bild einfügen, schaffe es aber nicht. In der Hilfsdatei mach ich zuerst Image Img; dann im Konstruktor Img = getImage(getCodeBase(), "Bild.jpg"), ín der PaintComponent g.drawImage(....); Ich denke es liegt daran das diese Klasse das Panel erweitern muss, dann funktioniert aber das getCodeBase() nicht mehr!
Das Bild soll in einem eigenen PAnel angezeigt werden.
Helft mir bitte!


----------



## dotlens (6. Jan 2005)

also entweder hast du ein Applet, oder eine Aplikation. du kannst nicht beides vermischen. versuch dein Bild direkt in dem Applet zu laden und nicht über eine andere java datei.
dein ansatz mit getCodeBase() ist korrekt. wo liegt das problem konkret?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jan 2005)

dotlens, da muss ich dich berichtigen. Natürlich kann man Applets und Applikationen zu so genannten Appletcations mischen. Applet erbt von Panel, ein Panel kann in jedes Objekt von Window eingesetzt werden.


----------

